# Extremely Clean C1 Audi 100 2-Door Featured on German 'Youngtimer' Website



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Be it in the traditional side of the enthusiast scene or the air-ride equipped 'stance' side of the scene, a pervading trend in modified cars are clean vintage cars with an OE+ look. Take for instance this '73 100 LS 2-door featured on German vintage car website Youngtimer Scene. The rarity of a C1 2-door, combined with stunning bodywork and restored vintage mesh-style racing wheels probably had you at "hello", but just in case it didn't consider this. Under the hood is a turbocharged 20-valve 5-cylinder engine.

Check out more details (in German) and more photos (including the engine bay) after the jump. Thanks Hans for the tip.

* Full Story *


----------



## autoscribe74 (Aug 5, 2011)

I think my jaw just hit the floor... :heart:


----------



## the_mizarc (Nov 24, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------

